# Cost of Lumber



## glenway

I've taken on a project of monumental proportions - at least for me. A long-time friend, who was about to lose his 4-bedroom house to non-payment of taxes, gave me the deed to the house. My plan was to keep him there as long as I could, while I did the badly needed renovation. The house was built in '69 and had no upgrades and little maintenance over the years.

I found my pal dead in bed - a bed that I just bought for him - in February. Took his cat home with me and learned it had bone cancer in the mouth. Spent plenty and then put it down.

The work goes on and I'm nearing completion and needed a machined window sill to replace a rotted one. $42. While at Menard's I was looking for some 2x4s and quit looking when I noticed they were $11 each! No thanks. I'll recycle some I have on hand. These same 2x4s were about $3 last year.

At least the large expenses are behind me now. Should finish in about 3 weeks and then it goes on the market. And, then I'll be retired. For good.

And, I'm going fishing!


----------



## kiyote

glenway said:


> I've taken on a project of monumental proportions - at least for me. A long-time friend, who was about to lose his 4-bedroom house to non-payment of taxes, gave me the deed to the house. My plan was to keep him there as long as I could, while I did the badly needed renovation. The house was built in '69 and had no upgrades and little maintenance over the years.
> 
> I found my pal dead in bed - a bed that I just bought for him - in February. Took his cat home with me and learned it had bone cancer in the mouth. Spent plenty and then put it down.
> 
> The work goes on and I'm nearing completion and needed a machined window sill to replace a rotted one. $42. While at Menard's I was looking for some 2x4s and quit looking when I noticed they were $11 each! No thanks. I'll recycle some I have on hand. These same 2x4s were about $3 last year.
> 
> At least the large expenses are behind me now. Should finish in about 3 weeks and then it goes on the market. And, then I'll be retired. For good.
> 
> And, I'm going fishing!


to start with .... my condolences on the loss of your friend and kudos for looking out for him. you're a true friend.

yeah lumber prices are getting crazy.

I just put a new roof on my home and it cost $70 a sheet for the plywood.

I the painted my house and sherwin williams wanted 58 dollars a gallon .luckily I work for a paint contractor and was able to get it for his price which was only 22 a gallon.

I have no issue with folks making a profit but this is getting out of hand.

every time gas prices raise , paint prices go up. every time ! they always say it is because of the petroleum in paint.

fine,ok , whatever.

but not once have I seen it drop when prices fell!

oh well, this house of cards we call an economy is gonna fall soon enough. till the ,I'll just keep on keepin on!

I once feared the thought of it but now I actually crave to see it happen.

it is my firm belief that nothing less then suffering and death will return humans to a Godly mindset.

praise GOD for the gift of covid!!!!!!!may it run rampant through every city in the world!

good luck with your fishing trip. hope you catch a boatload.


----------



## glenway

It's been a long strange trip.


----------



## hassell

Never a dull moment Glen, glad you're putting affairs behind you now, yes lumber is through the roof as well as everything else since covid. $ 60.00 a sheet for 7/16 osb here, up 2 to 300 % prices.


----------



## youngdon

My condolences on the loss of your friend Glen. You are truly a good friend to so many and their animals. 
I sincerely hope you retire better than our Yooper taxidermist friend. It only took him about six years. 
Good luck with the fishing. Hopefully Gretchen won't shut it down again.


----------



## catcapper

Seems to be a sellers market right now Glen--- hope ya turn a good dime on your project.

Lumber prices are out of control cause of a few big mill in this country.

I'm mill'in 2X4X8's at big box store size (so their fasteners fit) for $5.00 per for Doug Fir at 12-14 % MC---and on the weekends, I have folks take'in them right off the mill.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote

I guess this is the price we pay as a nation for not being self sufficient.

you'd have thought covid would have woke the woke but nope .policies are as foolish as ever!


----------



## glenway

I'm hoping for a bidding war once I open it up. There will be nothing like this renovated house in the subdivision. The only thing I've saved is one bathtub, which still had a good finish on it. Here's an idea what I've faced: 1) Three baths - one full, one 3/4 and one half - none of which had a single wall outlet. Added GFCIs, lights, toilets, ceramic tub surrounds, ceramic or porcelain floors, ceiling fan/light exhausts, wall hardware, vanities and more. 2) Removed over 100 yards of clutter - 3, 30-yard and one 10-yard, plus when my pal, Mike, died, I had his belongings moved to a storage facility by 2 Men and a Truck. 3) Renovated fireplace inside and out with brick work included. 4) All new bifold doors, new 6-foot patio and new 8-foot patio doors, and new steel front door. 5) Repaired garage door and installed new opener. 6) Gutted kitchen and added all new stainless appliances including a 36-inch refrig/freezer, over range micro, dishwasher, and gas range, which needed a gas line run to the kitchen.

7) Electrical and plumbing throughout 8) Removed carpeting everywhere and installed vinyl plank flooring in den and kitchen

9) All windows and screens renovated 10) No overhead lights except for kitchen and bath, so I added 6 ceiling fan/lights in the bedrooms, den and living room. 11) Removed broken concrete and added a treated deck and also replaced a wooden balcony on second floor. 12) New Trane furnace and central air. 13) New 220v well pump and sump pump. 14) Renovated porch. 15) Kitchen cabinets, countertop and granite sink

That's all I want to think about for now.

I'm currently renovating the exterior and then I'll order carpeting for bedrooms and living room.

There's plenty more but I gotta head over there now to make it go away. It's in a very nice, secluded subdivision, and should go fast.


----------



## kiyote

if the market there is anything like here you will make a killing.

good luck.

my brother bought one side of a small duplex about 5 years ago in a short sale for 55,000 and just sold it for 200,000 this past month.

only on the market 1 day.

the realtor told him there would be a bidding war and he could make more but he decided not to be greedy and took the first bid. not a bad profit.

hopefully the economy will tank soon so he can pick up another cheap and do it all again.


----------



## glenway

Understood. I've flipped a few houses for one investor over the past couple of years and the same thing has happened. I make them better than all the rest (no brag, just fact), and an open house and it's all over in a flash. I've never looked at all the expenses on this one but there will be plenty of time for that when the deal is done (Kenny Rogers). Just gotta keep going.


----------



## kiyote

not bragging if it is the truth.

my brother didn't even have to make it better. he kept it as a rental for 5 years for tax perposes . then he(I) painted the exterior about two years ago and he did have put a new kitchen floor in it just before the sale because the rentors burned a hole in the linolium .

what a difference two years makes !

a few years ago when my dad past and we sold his home ,we had to jump threw hoops kissing the buyers butts on every lil scratch and ding.

now you just tell them "it is what it is , don't like it I will take the next offer" and the buyer will offer up their first born.

good to have options.


----------



## glenway

Yeah, everyone gets inspections and they use what they've found to either reduce the price or to get certain things done before they move in.

Consequently, any seller needs to consider this when deciding what the sales price will be to get a certain net income. It's all part of the game. I just went through it with a duplex I sold last April but now sellers can tell any buyer to take a hike. Let them build a house with today's outrageous prices for lumber - that is, if they can find anyone who knows how to swing a hammer.


----------



## kiyote

tru dat!!!!!

there are a lot of hacks out there calling themselves carpenters.

same can be said of every trade!

for every one who is competent , there is 100 that are not and it keeps getting worse with those who know nothing now teaching the next generation


----------

